# New to clomid and have a few questions



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

DH and I have MALE FACTOR and I have PCO without the S. 

I was thinking while we are waiting for our next round of ICSI that I may ask the doctor to give clomid a go. 

As I have no idea what clomid is, how it works etc I have a few questions before I go to the doctors. 

1. Can it be taken in conjunction with Metformin? 
2. What dose do people take every day? 
3. Do you take it every day, or just certain days of your cycle? 

If it didnt work, and i dont get pregnant on it, how many months do you need to get it out of your system before starting with IVF?

Thanks

Lotsky


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi hun, hows that LO of yours doing, keeping you busy i bet   right as for your ??'s on clomid, as ever it all depends on the consultant + weather they will give it too you it also depends on the extent of the MF too i think,

yes clomid can be taken along side met, i only know this as some of the girls who use this board are on the two drugs

the dose can vary from person to person depending on the fert probs, for instance i was given 50mg to take but i OV'ed naturally, some ladies are on a higher dose as they are harder to stimulate

as for the days you take it on the norm is 1 pill a day from day 2-6 so thats 5 days in total, some take it on other days but again this is dependant on your con

please use the search tool at the top of the page you may, well im sure you will find lots of info on the pills before you go to see your con  

goodluck  

xxx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

thanks cleg. Its so confusing isnt it! LO is doing fine she is teething, and mummy is desperate for number 2!!

I was just wondering, whats the lowest dose you can start on, is that like 25 mg. I googled fertimed on the internet, and it said take for 5 days from day 5? I know all consultants have different opinions but I was just wondering what people thought to that, as I want to go in with all my options on the table if you know what I mean!

Thanks

Lotsky!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

to tell you the truth most ladies start at 50mg + are on them days 2-6, then depending on the monitoring you get the con may raise/decrease the dosage accordingly, it is confusing + hit + miss whilst taking clomid, unfortunately there are no certainties

we got clomid whilst waiting for our ICSI, all you can do is ask if this is an option for you hun  

xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Lotsky,

I was on metformin (1500mg) and clomid (100mg) and had to take day 2-6 of my cycle. It will all depend on your cons wether they think it will work due to your dh's mf.

Some cons will also moniter with scans and cd21 bloods. But not all do. I didnt have any monitering.

Nikki xx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

do you think it would be worth asking to take 25mg clomid days 2 -6 alongside the metformin while we are waiting? It cannot hurt right? That would be a low dose? when I was stimming with the first icsi i responded really well so Im assuming a low dose would be ok?
or am I totally missing something. Could I possibly try it for 2 months while waiting for ICSI and if I dont like it to stop? 
I doubt I will get monitored here in holland, so I dont want to do anything that could cause damage to the ICSI but at the same time we have to wait 6 months, so maybe if I did clomid next month and the month after and if it did not work just stick to the metformin for 4 months before the icsi? 

What do you think?

Lotsky


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Is there a reason you want a low dose? 9sorry if ive missed something   ) 

Clomid will boost your ovulation, so if you ovulate already it should just give you a boost, if you dont ovulate, like me, hopefully it would kick your ovaries into working, but it doesnt work for everyone.

Some ladies start on 50mg some 100mg and some even have more 200mg. Taken with the met is supposed to help, as a few ladies had neg cycles on just clomid and then on cycles with climid and met they have had there BFP.

I would have a chat with your cons and see what they suggest, and if they can offer any advice

Nikki xx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks, 

Im thinking about taking 25-50 mg clomid days 2-6 then metformin every day for 2 months and seeing what happens- Im hoping it will work & then I wont have to go through another icsi! A girl can dream!

Charlotte


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Lotsky,

We got a BFP while waiting for ICSI/IVF and even though hubby is classed as normal we have had varying results from his SA's some really bad and some ok. 

We did it every day from day 10 and made sure that my ov day was covered. I do ovulate naturally but wanted a boost! I never thought it would ever work and it did! 

I was on 100mg and have had a early scan and there is one baby tucked away. 

Like you say "it cannt hurt" and you never know your hubbies swimmers could have changed over the months. Do you have him on any supplements? maybe its worth him trying somethying? 

BEST OF LUCK

XXX


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Congratulations CAZ on your pregnancy you deserve it honey. 

I am going to take it. Ive decided Im going to beg my doctor here or if not order it on line. I think I know more than the quack does anyway. (just jesting I know self medicating is wrong but sometimes i think i DO know more than the doctor)

OOOH I hope it works. 

heres my plan

met every day
clomid day 2-6 50mg. 

ps girls do you take clomid at the same time of day as you take your met, or should i do one in the am and one in the pm or something>


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

HI Lotsky

I wouldnt advise self medicating, but thats your choice. Will you wait and see what your cons says first?

I was advised to take it at night so i would sleep through most of the side affects.

I would definately speak to your cons first as clomid isnt for everyone. 

Nikki xx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

No I will deffo not be self medicating, Im too scared to incase something would go wrong and id make myself ill!!
its just that I have waiting and its all hit & miss anyway.

Roll on appointment I say!!


----------

